# Considering the unthinkable



## Modulas (24/6/16)

...I want to start smoking cigarettes again.

Its just soooo much mission to vape. You have to keep building coils and wicks. Then you have to keep topping up your tanks, cleaning the tanks, charging batteries, buying (or making) juice. And, and, and...

For cigarettes - you buy a box from a shop, take one out and light it. Repeat as required.

I've been vaping since the 1st of May and I guess the initial novelty has worn off. Now its just a chore to go through the motions on a daily basis.
My rational brain is telling me to stop being an idiot and just stick to the vape, but I fear all of this "admin" work associated with vaping is slowly but surely pushing me back towards cigarettes.

Its not that I have bad equipment, so I can't blame it on that: Pico, Gemini RTA, OBS Ace, Nitecore charger. 

Its just so much work.

Anyone else go through the same experience?


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

@Modulas , consider this: Is it worth killing yourself for the convenience of just buying a pack? I think not. To me the rebuilding and refilling is worth it ten times over. How long did you smoke before vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Switchy (24/6/16)

Eish....

I believe you missing the point man!
If you go from stinkies to vaping, then the next step should be to go from vaping to stopping altogether!

Hang in there man!
Don't give up!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Modulas (24/6/16)

Smoked for 21 years. That's a long time to build bad habits I guess. 

I'll most likely stick to vaping, as I know the benefits far outweigh the negatives, but there are moments when I just want to toss all of it into a drawer and light up a smoke.


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/6/16)

I've been there, and sometimes I still do go to that head space. I usually up my nic a lil to disassociate my chemical dependency or I go build some "fancy" coils, makes me feel like an evil scientist or something then I realise that building can be fun and not a chore, and smokes don't do that. 

Giving up something is always hard, and your mind will try and trick you. It's cool though that we have a forum like this, where there are people all going through the same experiences.

Hang in there man.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

@Modulas, I recommend upping your nicotine and also getting another device or 2.
Look at what you have and get something else that will last you a few days. 
I'm at a point with devices that I can go about 5 days without refilling of touching a coil. 

Upping your nic will also assist you in consuming less leaving your devices going perhaps twice as far with double the nic strength.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/6/16)

Hey bud. @Modulas 
If you dont like building coils just buy a tank that takes comercial coils. 
Best and easiest tank. Ijust 2 tank.
And you only need to clean your drip tip once a week bud just rinse under water bud.
Be strong bud for yourself and for your family bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/6/16)

Modulas said:


> Smoked for 21 years. That's a long time to build bad habits I guess.
> 
> I'll most likely stick to vaping, as I know the benefits far outweigh the negatives, but there are moments when I just want to toss all of it into a drawer and light up a smoke.



Hang in there @Modulas

I know exactly what you mean. There are some days I also just have had enough of the hassle factors. Especially when there are leaks or a problem coil.

But seriously, please don't go back to stinkies. It's not good.

Just think how much you have achieved by making the switch, don't throw it away. If you go back to the stinkiers, you will be kicking yourself after a few months and will want to get back into vaping.

Stay on the vaping. Maybe just make it your mission to find a set of devices that are "lower maintenance".

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

After two years of vaping, I do not ever even think of smoking again. It disgusts me now and although I don't say anything when smokers smoke near me, I move away if possible without being nasty. I was once there and I know what they're going through. I don't look down on them, but I try to, without preaching, convince them of the benefits of vaping. I have converted a lot of people to vaping and I feel I helped save lives in the process. I just hope they stay with vaping as I haven't seen some of them in a long time.
Just keep at it mate. After a while it becomes a way of life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (24/6/16)

I don't feel that at all, Modulas. I agree that continually charging batteries is a bit of a pain. But, for me anyway, building my own coils and making my own juice has been a fun experience. I also don't change coils often. The commercial coils in my Melo 2 last me for about 18 days. I only started making my own coils this week, after buying an Avo 24 on the weekend. But I'm still using the first coil in the Avo and haven't even rewicked yet after nearly a week. So the maintenance overhead really isn't high.

I think you're just hitting the "honeymoon wearing off" phase where novelty and excitement give way to routine. Stick with it, embrace the new routine and learn to love it. You surely can't think that cigarettes still smell and taste good after nearly two months away from them? Urgh, I could never go back to that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/6/16)

@Modulas,
Some people like RTAs for the fact that they can rebuild the coils either to save costs, or to tweak it to their satisfaction. Some find the building and tinkering side highly therapeutic. The beauty of some tanks is the fact that they can support stock coils and also have an RTA base. If that part of the admin is getting to you, or you prefer to lessen the admin initially, get a decent tank that you can just pop a commercial coil into.

Having a few tanks in rotation, or better still, matched devices and tanks, all with different juices, will also lessen the admin. You can rotate quite easily while refilling less, and it will definitely make the admin part less of a burden.

I'm not talking about breaking the bank, as you can even get yourself a 'starter' kit device like the Joyetech EGO AIO and load it up with a higher nic juice for an in-between hassle free puff or ten.


Same advice as all the others above - Hang in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/16)

Just to add to all the wise thoughts above, don't do it bro. It gets easier over time. 

Once the whole building a new coil twice a day phase has passed, you probably end up doing it once every month or so, maybe even longer. And I only re-wick once a week, more or less. 

I remember a few occasions where I had the inexplicable urge to light up a smoke, and I mean the urge was insane. But I managed to resist the temptation somehow. Those times were all within the first 6 months, and since then I hardly even think about them anymore. Get some good tobacco flavoured juice in at least 12mg, I don't care what anyone says. We need the high nicotine sometimes. (I need it all the time)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (24/6/16)

Been there many times. I am so going to get flamed for this but it has helped me a few times. Go and buy yourself a pack of smokes light one up. I am 90% sure you will not finish the first cigarette and you will go back to your vape gear. Happened to me at least four or five times over the last two years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (24/6/16)

Just my thoughts on the matter based on my own experience. I've been vaping for about 4 years (I think) and I go through phases where I love building coils and tinkering with tanks and drippers and then I reach a point where I want something that I can just fill up and vape. Sometimes a leaking rta on a bad day is just frustrating and on other days a stock coil seems a bit boring. Even though I don't spend a lot of money on gear, the constant stream of new and exciting gadgets keep me excited as well as all the YouTube reviews. I know I'll never go back to smoking, can't even think why I found it enjoyable at the time. Vaping has become more than just a way to stay off stinkies, it's become an enjoyable part of my life. I don't post much on this forum but I read most threads everyday, the feeling of a community we have here is something smokers will never have or understand. 

Hang in there, find a hassle free device and tank for the difficult days and remember that this is the healthiest decision you ever made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sterling Vape (24/6/16)

The fact that you posted this thread means that you don't want to really start smoking again. Vaping is the best way to quit cigarettes imo. It helped me and many on this forum. It's your choice however to turn vaping into a hobby which most of us also end up doing. If it's too much of a hassle to build coils etc just use a basic mod like I just or an aio with a good amount of nic and you good to go.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/16)

@Modulas just hang in there, push through this frustration. Don't go back to the dark side. It gets easier, it really does. Most of us have been there so we fully understand what you're going through.

Rebuildable cloud production machines are awesome but sometimes you're just not in the mood for their idiosyncrasies, adding a simple tank like the ijust2 really does help. I have one in my kit at all times, I keep it loaded with a strong peppermint with a serious throat hit, it's a no-fuss clearo with a hefty punch and it's cheap! I find that sometimes you just need a damned good kick in the face.

Just hang on, push through, it gets much better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide (24/6/16)

@Modulas Hang in there bud, do not give into the urge of reaching "for a smoke". The posts of the above members make a great deal of sense and I too have walked the road, persevered and today, where I go, at least two devices travel with me, a tank with a built coil and my trusty Crown with a commercial coil.
On a more sombre / serious note, I visited my brother earlier today, he is in the ICU in the Netcare N1 City Hospital, luckily not a smoking related illness, but you have to walk past the patients who are suffering with said complications caused by smoking and believe me, it is damn harsh. After my visit with my brother, purchased a cup of coffee at the hospital and sat on the steps to the parking area, having a coffee and a vape and ever-so-thankful that I persevered, with the help of this amazing community, family and friends. I still convert smokers where I can, even purchasing their first "vaping kit" for them. I truly believe vaping is a way of life for me, and I, like all the members here, choose a life free of cigarettes.
I see that you are in Cape Town, if you need to chat, PM me, wil gladly go for a coffee and a vape with you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------

